# Creature Cards - monstrous playing cards for games or rpgs



## scourger (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/730004812/creature-cards-monstrous-playing-cards-for-games-o

A cool project.  Hope it gets funded.


----------

